# Ceiling fans and rats?



## cjam93 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey guys so I have my rats' cage in my bedroom, it is the only place I can keep them at. Anyways I am used to sleeping with my fan on high year round. We keep our house set at 74°F. I am wondering if it would bother the rats at all for me to turn my fan on high at night? Their cage is about 3 feet to the left of the ceiling fan, and about 4-5 feet below it. My bedroom is 11x12 to give you an idea of size. Do you think this would bother them?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Could you put a scrap blanket over the majority of their cage? The only problem is drafts cause illness. The temperature is plenty warm thougv. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjam93 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yea I could do that. If you dont mind me asking why do you say over the majority of their cage? Would that be better than covering the whole cage?


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Could you put a scrap blanket over the majority of their cage? The only problem is drafts cause illness. The temperature is plenty warm thougv.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know what you mean about keeping the fan on. It's more comfortable sleeping that way. LOL 

I keep my fan on with no problems. Since you keep your house at 74 degrees, it's plenty warm enough. The fan won't make it cooler. It will just circulate the air.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I personally like to see in to the cage at all time, but I have trouble makers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjam93 (Nov 12, 2013)

Haha it really is. If I dont have a fan on me then I can never go to sleep. Ok thanks!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Rats need some air circulation, but prefer dank dark places to sleep. Remember brown rats live underground in nature. They prefer warm and snugly when they sleep, and they often sleep in clusters for added warmth. Perhaps a rat house they can squeeze into when they sleep is all you need.


----------



## cjam93 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok cool sounds good. I did the blanket last night and the fan didnt seem to bother them. I may try it some then without the blanket and see how they do then. They do have a house as well as a hammock they could get into


----------

